# How big should a mini pup be at 5 months?



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyone know how tall and how heavy a mini pup should be at 5 months. Every time my mother in law sees Tia she says she doesn't look like a miniature,she is too small,she looks like a toy. I don't think she looks that small,but she isn't a big girl by any means. She is about 9 and a half tall at the shoulder,and weighs 4 kg.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am not certain of the accuracy of this, but here's a link to a growth chart for miniatures and the other varieties. 
POODLE PUPPY GROWTH CHARTS


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks chagalls mum,according to that she is kind of toy sized. Don't understand that,both her parents were miniatures. When was your boy fully grown by?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My guy is an oversized mpoo, out of two in-size mini parents. His siblings are all in-size too. He towered over his littermates by a head from the start. He weighed 16 lbs at 5 months! I _wish _I had thought to record his height all along the way, but I didn't. He's 4 years old now, about 18" and 20 lbs. I *think* he reached his full adult height at about 9-11 months.  I remember discussing this on another thread, here it is! 
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle...n-did-your-puppy-stop-growing.html#post198786


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That's interesting because the English kennel club would call him a standard wouldn't they. Tia has tiny paws so think she will be on the little side. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Carrie-e, Smaller dogs mature faster and reach their adult height sooner than the larger dogs, so if she was a toy, I'd expect her to be 9 - 11 inches when an adult based on her current age and height. Since she's a mini, I think she'll keep growing albeit slowly over the next 7 months. Probably be a nice 13 inches full grown. At least that would be my completely amateur guess. Though I want a prize if I'm right! 

There are actually several large minis on the board that are technically "standard" size per AKC, and it's a really popular size poodle (Chagall is such a handsome example), so maybe that's the size your Mom is thinking of for a Mini and why she thinks Tia looks so tiny. Or maybe she's only seen boys before.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

My mini was almost full height at 6 months. I took him about a year to fill out. He is about 14.5 inch and about 14.5 lbs. Very symmetrical!


----------

